# Bill Starr's Intermediate 5x5



## Jock (Apr 8, 2003)

Has anyone tried this?

I'm looking to improve on my big three lifts this summer and am going to give this a try http://www.geocities.com/elitemadcow1/5x5_Program/Linear_5x5.htm

2.5% increase every week seems like a hell of a lot though!

Has anyone got any tips?


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Jock said:


> Has anyone tried this?
> 
> I'm looking to improve on my big three lifts this summer and am going to give this a try http://www.geocities.com/elitemadcow1/5x5_Program/Linear_5x5.htm
> 
> ...


Buy some small plates. You will need them.

Get plenty of rest. Eat lots of carbs.

Bring your own sick bucket to the gym.

Have a good spotter.

And Bump for a new log.


----------



## TomKend (Jun 23, 2006)

Jock said:


> Has anyone tried this?
> 
> I'm looking to improve on my big three lifts this summer and am going to give this a try http://www.geocities.com/elitemadcow1/5x5_Program/Linear_5x5.htm
> 
> ...


Jock I'm just running the "advanced" program to see what happens. Placed some of the info in the advanced Bodybuilding section on here.

Into the second week now.

I am having to jiggle the sessions slightly as still playing competitive Rugby. So I may only get 2 sessions outa 3 in one week. the aim is to get all 3 in but don't want to be over training.

Hunger has started and I need to be consuming more Kcals...

Let me know how you get on.

Tom K

All done bye bye


----------



## chrisj22 (Mar 22, 2006)

I couldn't rate it high enough TBH. My big 3 lifts went up brilliantly. As TH&S said, you'll need some fractional plates like 0.5kg, 1.25kg, or even 0.25kg to ensure steady progression.


----------



## ethos (Apr 5, 2007)

chrisj22 said:


> I couldn't rate it high enough TBH. My big 3 lifts went up brilliantly. As TH&S said, you'll need some fractional plates like 0.5kg, 1.25kg, or even 0.25kg to ensure steady progression.


Did you put much size on with this?

I've been enjoying the "3 big lifts" lately so this routine might be right down my street at the moment.


----------



## big (Sep 14, 2004)

It is absolutely superb.

Any routine written by Starr/Pendlay/Madcow will be fantastic and 100x more productive than 99% of "bodybuilding" routines.


----------



## chrisj22 (Mar 22, 2006)

ethos said:


> Did you put much size on with this?
> 
> I've been enjoying the "3 big lifts" lately so this routine might be right down my street at the moment.


Yeah, I think I did - not a tremedous amount, but I mainly did it for strength purposes & I can't argue with it.

Fractional plates are a must though for steady progression. My gym's smallest plates are 2.5kg & to put 2.5kg each side is too big a jump when your at your maximum.


----------



## toxo (Mar 11, 2008)

big said:


> It is absolutely superb.
> 
> Any routine written by Starr/Pendlay/Madcow will be fantastic and 100x more productive than 99% of "bodybuilding" routines.


more productive for what?


----------



## ethos (Apr 5, 2007)

chrisj22 said:


> Yeah, I think I did - not a tremedous amount, but I mainly did it for strength purposes & I can't argue with it.
> 
> Fractional plates are a must though for steady progression. My gym's smallest plates are 2.5kg & to put 2.5kg each side is too big a jump when your at your maximum.


Cool, thanks.

We've got 1 1/4 plates at mine or I could just add another stop on the end!

I'd like to get my big three up, but I'm mainly looking to add some quality mass before my mini summer cut


----------



## Bulldozer (Nov 24, 2006)

chrisj22 said:


> I couldn't rate it high enough TBH. My big 3 lifts went up brilliantly. As TH&S said, you'll need some fractional plates like 0.5kg, 1.25kg, or even 0.25kg to ensure steady progression.


And what total stud muffin suggested you try the routine ?  

Jock give it a go bud, i have used it and will do again!

Hard work and imo you do need average to good recovery powers, but if you can recover ok awesome results.


----------



## chrisj22 (Mar 22, 2006)

Bulldozer said:


> And what total stud muffin suggested you try the routine ?
> 
> Jock give it a go bud, i have used it and will do again!
> 
> Hard work and imo you do need average to good recovery powers, but if you can recover ok awesome results.


You did, my little honeypot.


----------



## Jock (Apr 8, 2003)

Ok Thanks guys,

I have trained 5x5 before and made good gains but never tried loading like this program recommends.

Cheers all,

Jock


----------



## miller25 (Apr 22, 2007)

has any anyone tried these, what is your warm up like


----------



## big (Sep 14, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> more productive for what?


Everything


----------



## toxo (Mar 11, 2008)

big said:


> Everything


someone should tell ronnie coleman & every (and i mean every) big bloke i have ever seen train.

im not trying to say its rubbish or bill starr dosnt now what he is on about, im sure it is good at what it was designed to do and that was to improve strength power and add some mass for sports people, but for maximum growth the split routine which every pro bber has used for the last 40-50 years is best .

honestly are you telling me that jay cutler could be a better bber if he was squatting 3x a week and doing power cleans? im sure someone will start banging about gear or genes but these people i have used as examples have taken there physiques to the limit of what is possible and whatever the argument thay couldnt of done that on the bill starr routine and thats not what he intended it to do.

if you had said it was better at improving your power if your doing alot of other cardio type stuff like rugby then i would of agreed with you but, for everything i can agree with you.


----------



## big (Sep 14, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> someone should tell ronnie coleman & every (and i mean every) big bloke i have ever seen train.
> 
> im not trying to say its rubbish or bill starr dosnt now what he is on about, im sure it is good at what it was designed to do and that was to improve strength power and add some mass for sports people, but for maximum growth the split routine which every pro bber has used for the last 40-50 years is best .
> 
> ...


Have you actually tried this routine yourself?

On a side note, plenty of 'bodybuilders' have used multiple squat sessions a week for periods - including Arnie. And plenty of massive guys, such as Mariusz hit squats numerous times a week (I think he does 4 squat sessions a week in total) if you feel the need to name drop.

Would Cutler/Coleman/etc have gotten better results by running a periodised program? Who knows. But I'm assuming the original poster isn't of Coleman's standard, or he wouldn't be asking for advice.

If you are happy with your standard split bodybuilding routine, that's great, stick with it. But the primary reason why people go onto internet boards to ask advise is because they are already doing a standard split bodybuilding routine, and it just isn't working for them. For these people (who represent the vast majority), they really ought to try a Starr/Pendlay/etc style routine and see what happens. Because most people who try it, love the results.


----------



## chrisj22 (Mar 22, 2006)

Of course, it isn't meant for a bodybuilder to do for a long period of time, as bodybuilders & strength athletes want different things.

You can't argue that Bill Starr/Pendlay/Rippletoe routines don't work, because they've been going for longer than any bodybuilding split routine - we're talking nearly 60 years here.

It is proven to have increased strength for american footballers, powerlifters, the lot. I was scared of the change doing it, but I didn't do an arm curl for about 6 months & still added about half an inch just by blasting my back as the routine suggests.

It really is an amazing programme. I'd recommend anyone to try it.


----------



## toxo (Mar 11, 2008)

that was sort of the point i was trying to make chris.i was trying to make the point its not a magic routine thats better then anything else out there.


----------



## big (Sep 14, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> that was sort of the point i was trying to make chris.i was trying to make the point its not a magic routine thats better then anything else out there.


For some people it is, for others it isn't. Nobody is trying to say you will become Ronnie Coleman in 3 months if you do this routine.

All anyone can do is actually try it and see how they get on.

For most people struggling on "standard" bodybuilding routines, I bet they will find this sort of routine magic in comparison


----------



## Jock (Apr 8, 2003)

Bill Starr is a strength coach his programs are not intended to be for bodybuilding.


----------



## big (Sep 14, 2004)

Jock said:


> Bill Starr is a strength coach his programs are not intended to be used for bodybuilding.


Tell that to the many bodybuilders who have gains heaps of mass from his routines


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

big said:


> Have you actually tried this routine yourself?
> 
> On a side note, plenty of 'bodybuilders' have used multiple squat sessions a week for periods - including Arnie. And plenty of massive guys, such as Mariusz hit squats numerous times a week (I think he does 4 squat sessions a week in total) if you feel the need to name drop.
> 
> ...


You have been repped for this. Well said.


----------



## Jock (Apr 8, 2003)

big said:


> Tell that to the many bodybuilders who have gains heaps of mass from his routines


I agree but his foundation is in strength training for sports not bodybuilding although there is obviously some crossover.

:lift:


----------



## invisiblekid (Jun 18, 2006)

The 3rd day looks like a killer!

Very seriously thinking about giving this a go.


----------

